# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Verbs question http:/masterrussian.com/verbs/atakovat_atakovat

## Unregistered

Dear respective tutor 
 Is the present tense is same as the pressent progressive tense in rusian language?
I mean if i can use present tense of verbs as present progressive tense of verb 
thank you so much 
Appreciate it .

----------


## chaika

yes. Russian verbs do not show a difference in form. 
Я читаю книги. I read books.
Я читаю эту книгу каждый день I read this book every day. 
Я читаю книгу. I am reading a book.
Я читаю книгу «Война и мир». I am reading the book War and Peace.

----------

